# Rabbit Hunting



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

The season ends the 29th here so i decided to go out last night. I hiked to the top of an old apple orchard and started switchbacking thru the longer grass trying to catch one sitting.I bummped a nice rabbit and followed him into some brush and bummped him agin, this went on 4-5 times and i finally got a shoot window of about 6-7 inches and pulled back my bow and sent a shaft towards the rabbit and the arrow burried in some brush mising the cottontail. I didint see another bunny that night or this morning but i am going out agin this evening to see if i can get one. anyone else doing some small game huntting?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

WOWcham said:


> The season ends the 29th here so i decided to go out last night. I hiked to the top of an old apple orchard and started switchbacking thru the longer grass trying to catch one sitting.I bummped a nice rabbit and followed him into some brush and bummped him agin, this went on 4-5 times and i finally got a shoot window of about 6-7 inches and pulled back my bow and sent a shaft towards the rabbit and the arrow burried in some brush mising the cottontail. I didint see another bunny that night or this morning but i am going out agin this evening to see if i can get one. anyone else doing some small game huntting?


i used to when i lived on a farm, but now i don't have a place to scare rabbits and shoot at um. i go my first and only rabbit on my dresser..... full body bust


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I go out for squirrel, but made the mistake of using a short bow and lighter arrows. Couldn't hit the little buggers even at a few feet. Next year though...


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

Cool i havent mounted any of my rabbits but it would be cool to have one running or something. i like going out and hunnting them because it lets me walk around in the woods and its like after season scouting i saw 2 deer this morning and about 500-700 snow geese flew over in 3 flocks with 7-8 v's in each!
Squirrles are tricky to shoot and find your arrow.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

WOWcham said:


> Cool i havent mounted any of my rabbits but it would be cool to have one running or something. i like going out and hunnting them because it lets me walk around in the woods and its like after season scouting i saw 2 deer this morning and about 500-700 snow geese flew over in 3 flocks with 7-8 v's in each!
> Squirrles are tricky to shoot and find your arrow.


yep i go a squirrel skin in my wall right now. shot in in the head standing at 15 yards


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

In the past 2 years, ive killed 30 rabbits.

No here in the state, but im Wyoming.

those things are everywhere!!

Heres a pic from the 2007 Season.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

yep i shoot them with my bow whenever i get the chance there fun to shoot


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

best practice for speed shooting and over all practice


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

best practice for speed shooting and over all practice gun or bow


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

this was around september.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

kegan said:


> I go out for squirrel, but made the mistake of using a short bow and lighter arrows. Couldn't hit the little buggers even at a few feet. Next year though...


you guys have special squirrel and rabbit seasons?


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

gophers are good for quick shots and good practice got lots of them in my back yard!!!:wink:


----------



## bowman_79 (Jun 23, 2006)

i hunt rabbits but with a hawk no other weapon i normal get around 40 or 50


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*rabbit huntiing*

i love rabbit hunting...i only kill bunnies with my bow...mostly use blunts and just get impact kills......my friends say that it is stupid and ***** just killing rabbits...but i just say that...."if u can hit a tiny little bunny with an arrow, then it wont be t hard to hit a huge deer"...anyway, round my place if the rabbits arnt around i can always just go get some kangaroos:tongue:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't think there is anything more fun then rabbit hunting with a bow :thumb: Glad you all are trying it out:wink:


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

bowman_79 said:


> i hunt rabbits but with a hawk no other weapon i normal get around 40 or 50


I might get my apprentice license this year.


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

toyatacoma said:


> you guys have special squirrel and rabbit seasons?


yes ares starts some time in october and ends the 29th of febuary


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

my squirrel season opens in early august in Illinois. Missouris starts in late may


----------

